# Used 7D



## NOTNIKON! (Mar 13, 2012)

Long time reader, however my first time posting here.

I just wanted an opinion regarding a used 7D I was thinking of getting as a second body. The camera is 1.5 years old, has approx. 7200 actuations, comes with all original accessories, box etc. Also included is a brand new battery grip with box etc. At my local camera store I can get a new 7D (gst included) for $1440 and a new grip (gst also included) for $240 so new for the entire package would be about $1700. This person is selling this for $1400. Is it worth $1400 and not have warranty or should I just go for the 7D new for $1440 as the grip is not that important to me (but would be nice to have).

Thanks in advance


----------



## RC (Mar 13, 2012)

I would choose the new option. For me the extra $300 is worth the peace of mind plus you know what you are getting....and no surprises.


----------



## NOTNIKON! (Mar 13, 2012)

I was leaning towards that derection as $300 is not too much more. If they offered to sell the package for lets say $1200-$1300, then I would be inclined to take it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 14, 2012)

NOTNIKON! said:


> Long time reader, however my first time posting here.
> 
> I just wanted an opinion regarding a used 7D I was thinking of getting as a second body. The camera is 1.5 years old, has approx. 7200 actuations, comes with all original accessories, box etc. Also included is a brand new battery grip with box etc. At my local camera store I can get a new 7D (gst included) for $1440 and a new grip (gst also included) for $240 so new for the entire package would be about $1700. This person is selling this for $1400. Is it worth $1400 and not have warranty or should I just go for the 7D new for $1440 as the grip is not that important to me (but would be nice to have).
> 
> Thanks in advance



Get the new and don't worry about the grip until you decide you need one. Otherwise, I'd offer about $1200 which is all he would net by selling on ebay.

Just one trip to Canon in the next Year will run you about $400 for a minor repair, so it could turn out to be a bad deal.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 14, 2012)

This is a much better bet
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Canon-EOS-7D-DSLR-Body-Extra-LP-E6-Battery-7Gift-4HQ1-/300545751939?pt=AU_Digital_Cameras&hash=item45f9ec3b83
brand new good reliable seller
then get a grip later if you think you need it


----------



## dturano (Mar 14, 2012)

Im going to sell mine to upgrade to the 5d3 i was planning on listing for $1200 on cl and would be happy with $1000. I also have a lightly used 17-55mm i got a few months ago, I was thinking of accepting $750 for that.

Was hoping around getting $2000 for both. I feel like I should have unloaded the 7d but with no solid lock on the 5d3 i knew it would be a gamble, i could get a better price but not have a camera for bit. The 17-55mm is a great lens and i think still holds value in the used market.

I think $1600 new for a 7d body is more realistic price in the us from a local or rep dealer. The ebay deal is great but what about shipping? I know they seller has a great rating I always get nervous about items direct from Asia. In theory its direct but I prefer they pallet it and ship it to the US and I pay a bit more


----------



## unfocused (Mar 14, 2012)

If you are in the U.S., consider the Canon Refurbished Store:

http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10051_10051_260463_-1

Warranty is less, but better than nothing.

Even less if you can round up a broken Canon (including Powershots) and go through the loyalty program. Discussed on other threads.


----------



## sama (Mar 14, 2012)

I would pick a new body with a aftermarket grip (which save you $200) if it makes sense to you.


----------



## surfing_geek (Mar 14, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> This is a much better bet
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Canon-EOS-7D-DSLR-Body-Extra-LP-E6-Battery-7Gift-4HQ1-/300545751939?pt=AU_Digital_Cameras&hash=item45f9ec3b83
> brand new good reliable seller
> then get a grip later if you think you need it




I bought my 400D off these guys years ago. It was so quick and I've never had issue with it. The only problem I had was that I got charged an import tax by the courier company, which I didn't know was going to happen. Wasn't a huge amount of money, more an annoyance really.


I think they've grown up as a company since then so don't think you'll go too wrong with it.


----------



## tonccy (Mar 14, 2012)

I will sell 7D and 17-55mm IS USM and take Nikon.
I was wait for 5D3 with the improvement it got, but for the price 2500€. I am totaly disappointed with a few improvements for a lot more money.

So goodbye Canon!


----------



## noodles (Mar 14, 2012)

tonccy said:


> I will sell 7D and 17-55mm IS USM and take Nikon.
> I was wait for 5D3 with the improvement it got, but for the price 2500€. I am totaly disappointed with a few improvements for a lot more money.
> 
> So goodbye Canon!



I would buy the 5D MKIII for 2500 euro


----------



## tonccy (Mar 14, 2012)

In 2015?


----------



## colin1984 (Mar 14, 2012)

definitly would by the new one, as everyone says you have warranty and when you really need the battery grip than purchase, i allways look on geizhals.at (from austria) there you can see the cheapest bidder for a new tool, got my 7D and the 24-70 L from there at the end December 2011 where the cheapest price was 2200€ everywhere else this Bundle has cost about 2600-2700€ so it saved me a lot of money, you can also contact me if you found that this is cheaper than everywhere else; 

With friendly Regards 
Colin


----------



## NOTNIKON! (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the info!
unfocused - Ive been looking at the refurbished store from Canon and although the price may seem apealing to some I can get new for the same price locally here in Calgary via The Camera Store http://www.thecamerastore.com/products/cameras/digital-cameras/digital-slr-cameras/canon-eos-7d-body.


----------

